# Hallo...



## igor683 (29 Juli 2008)

...ich bin der Neue.

Freue mich, Teil der Community zu sein.


----------



## Tokko (29 Juli 2008)

Grüß dich igor.

Schön das du zu uns gefunden hast.

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns.:thumbup:

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (29 Juli 2008)

hi igor,

schön das du uns gefunden hast, fühle dich herzlich willkommen

bei fragen einfach eine PN an ein teammitglied oder du nutzt unser support forum.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Muli (29 Juli 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein herzliches Willkommen an Board!
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier bei uns und hoffe du lässt mal ein paar Antworten oder Danke da


----------



## maierchen (30 Juli 2008)

Ja dann auch von mir viel spass als teil der Community,und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## mark lutz (30 Juli 2008)

willkommen bei uns igor fühl dich wohl hier


----------

